# Bambi on ice (for ice read mud) (for Bambi read Tracker)



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

what joy, went away for the weekend entered rally field and sank, 2 4x4 tried to tow me in to field both of them sank, so the nice farmer came and towed me into place then towed me off again this morning.

why cant autotrail or any other motor home make come to that make the vans rear wheel drive or better still send them with a free farmer and tractor.



seriously ruined the weekend, looks like its going to be hard standings from now on!!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Wish i was the farmer


£5 a time.

After being caught out once I now walk the fielsd to try to get an eye for a good line.

My escapade was a couple of years ago trying to exit donnington park after Moto GP

Dave p


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> why cant autotrail or any other motor home make come to that make the vans rear wheel drive


Because Ford and Merc cost more than Fiat.


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

shame it spoiled your weekend. Sadly i've now taken it as a given that at some point in the weekend i'll be getting towed somewhere. I even keep the towing eye in the drivers door now.

I can only think of a few occasions over the last 6000miles where i've _NOT_ been towed in or out of a camp site.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

where is the hook for towing on a Fiat, new shape.or rather where does it go.

cabby


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Cabby and Co. I really should be in bed by now!!

The towing eye on MY Fiat X2/50 is in the case under the passenger seat, with the wheel brace that you'll never need! :? 

The eye screws into a hole in the front, after a cover has been carefully prised out.

I've only been towed out once, first MH, topsoil and mud.  Since then, we've learnt about proactive measures such as bread basket bases...

I visited a local Lidl and asked for 4 damaged bread baskets. They didn't have any so let me have good ones. By removing the sides with a jigsaw, I was left with the base and sticky-up corners. The bases go under driving wheels to provide traction, even in the muddiest conditions. The record stands at 70-80 yards of sloppy mud which our X2/50 drove through on tick-over, with AuntieSandra and StewArtona being the placement operatives!! :roll: But we reached the tarmac without any other issues. I was well impressed with the success of my 'bread basket bases'. :roll: :wink: :lol: And AuntieSandra was pleased with the polish on her shoes after I'd removed the mud!! :roll:


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Ford RWD here with twin wheels, didn't realise when we got it what a godsend they would be. 

We still use bread baskets on most grass area's just incase of rain while we are there. 

Been towed off once by nice tugger with the usual 4x4 no problem though once we got traction, problem was we sank as soon as we stopped on arrival and couldn't get bread baskets under so just sank even more as the weekend progressed. 

Don't think this bothers the ladies quite as much as the men, we don't have a problem when asking for help.

Mandy


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

First time we ever went away in the van it was to a pub with grass parking behind.

The landlord said "Park anywhere on the grass you fancy" so I did..... Right up to the axles. He said "That often happens..........." :evil: 

For his cheek I got all his regulars out to give a push :lol: , having thrown some of his old carpets under the wheels first.

I now walk every site myself upon arrival, and have never been caught out again, Spring, Summer Autumn or Winter.


----------

